# Klipsch Ks-10 vs KS-20??? Small room



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

*Klipsch Tower F-20 vs c-20 Center channel???*

I need a Center speaker as I currently do Not have one !! 
F-20 Tower, http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Synergy-F-20-6-5-Inch-Floor-Standing/dp/B003XRD9TQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1384543947&sr=8-7&keywords=klipsch+s20
ks20http://www.amazon.com/Klipsch-Synergy-C-20-5-25-Inch-Center-Channel/dp/B003XRD9UK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1384502365&sr=8-5&keywords=klipsch+center+speaker

Plan on combining CENter with Ks 20 premium bookshelves My Fronts as I like the sound of these.
Thanks!:T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not heard any of the Klipsch Synergy line but I do have some similar speakers with 4" drivers (RBH Sound MC-414C and MC-4C). For a small room they sound just fine. I have hooked them up to my Acurus A250 and they put out plenty of SPL. Unfortunately I can't say how the Klipsch C-10 and B-20 will perform but I can say it is possible to get a great sounding, relatively small speaker, home theater system to work in a small room. The key is integrating the sub.
What size room do you plan on placing them in? And how loud do you plan on listening?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I would say if you already have the KS20 bookshelves to get the KS20 center as it'll be the closest tonal match. For TV/Movies 75-85% of the info comes from the center channel, best to get the biggest baddest one you can afford 

Scott


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

skeeter99 said:


> I would say if you already have the KS20 bookshelves to get the KS20 center as it'll be the closest tonal match. For TV/Movies 75-85% of the info comes from the center channel, best to get the biggest baddest one you can afford
> 
> Scott


Yeah I guess so unless tower speaker as center is best


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you currently have the bookshelves or towers? Based on your original post I assumed you have the bookshelves. If you have towers then yes another tower would be best. Having all three matching is ideal although rarely feasible in most living rooms


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

skeeter99 said:


> Do you currently have the bookshelves or towers? Based on your original post I assumed you have the bookshelves. If you have towers then yes another tower would be best. Having all three matching is ideal although rarely feasible in most living rooms


Bookshelves:T is a MTM center a better match as a center if Im using bookshelves as fronts?
Or would a Tower speaker be a better center channel??with bookshelves as fronts?? Id have to raise tv 4-6" if I tried a tower.
I could always get a second tower in a few months when I get more money and use them as fronts.


----------

